# 

## jareckki1

W starostwie „miła” Pani, która oświadczyła, że musi się u użerać z takimi jak ja (nie będę tego więcej komentować), stwierdziła że do zgłoszenia przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków poniżej 5 m³/dobę potrzebne jest uzyskanie pozwolenia wodnoprawnego na montaż urządzenia wodnego jakim jest przydomowa oczyszczalnia. 
Ma różnych forach czytałem, że nie potrzeba takiego pozwolenia i sam już nie wiem. 
Proszę o podpowiedź.

----------


## hydrogenium

a gdzie będziesz zrzucać oczyszczone ścieki ?

----------


## j-j

> W starostwie „miła” Pani, która oświadczyła, że musi się u użerać z takimi jak ja (nie będę tego więcej komentować), stwierdziła że do zgłoszenia przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków poniżej 5 m³/dobę potrzebne jest uzyskanie pozwolenia wodnoprawnego na montaż urządzenia wodnego jakim jest przydomowa oczyszczalnia. 
> Ma różnych forach czytałem, że nie potrzeba takiego pozwolenia i sam już nie wiem. 
> Proszę o podpowiedź.


Bzdura, powiedz że to ona jest dla nas i płacone jest jej z naszych pieniędzy więc "morda w kubeł".

A tu coś z prawnych aspektów:
http://www.czystyzysk.eu/wroclaw/wym...czalni_sciekow

http://www.sotralentz.pl/bio-duo/dla...sy-prawne.html

I bierz wszystko na papierze i pisz też na papierze za potwierdzeniem odbioru!!!
A jak tylko mówiła to Ty na papierze i powołaj się na rozmowę!!!!

pzdr

----------


## Beja

http://muratordom.pl/instalacje/inst...61.html?cat=38

Coś jeszcze?  

 :smile:

----------


## jareckki1

a gdzie będziesz zrzucać oczyszczone ścieki ? 

drenaż na mojej działce

----------


## hydrogenium

No to Pani się rozminęła z prawdą.

Słuchaj j-j dobrze mówi.

----------


## jareckki1

Dziękuję za szybką reakcję.

„miła” Pani powołuje się na 
_Art. 9. 1. prawa wodnego tj. Ilekroć w ustawie jest mowa o:
urządzeniach wodnych – rozumie się przez to urządzenia służące kształtowaniu zasobów wodnych oraz korzystaniu z nich, a w szczególności:
f) wyloty urządzeń kanalizacyjnych służące do wprowadzania ścieków do wód,

Art. 122. 1. Jeżeli ustawa nie stanowi inaczej, pozwolenie wodnoprawne jest wymagane na:
1) szczególne korzystanie z wód,
2) regulację wód oraz zmianę ukształtowania terenu na gruntach przylegających do wód, mającą wpływ na warunki przepływu wody,
3) wykonanie urządzeń wodnych,_

To są jej argumenty. Czyli co, mam z łożyć odpowiednie pismo w starostwie?

W linku od j-j wyczytałem
Cyt:’
„Kolejnym aktem regulującym wprowadzanie ścieków do gruntów jest Rozporządzenie Ministra Środowiska z dnia 24 lipca 2006 r. w sprawie warunków,........... są łącznie następujące warunki:
3) miejsce wprowadzania ścieków oddzielone jest warstwą gruntu o miąższości, co najmniej 1,5 m od najwyższego użytkowego poziomu wodonośnego wód podziemnych”.  Podobne wymogi dotyczą także inwestycji, w której odbiornikiem ma być środowisko wodne. W § 11 ust. 6 ww. rozporządzenia napisane jest: „Ścieki pochodzące z własnego gospodarstwa domowego lub rolnego mogą być wprowadzane do urządzeń wodnych, w granicach gruntu stanowiącego własność wprowadzającego, jeżeli spełnione są łącznie następujące warunki: Kolejnym aktem regulującym wprowadzanie ścieków do gruntów jest Rozporządzenie Ministra Środowiska z dnia 24 lipca 2006 r. w sprawie warunków, jakie należy spełnić przy wprowadzaniu ścieków do wód lub do ziemi oraz w sprawie substancji szczególnie szkodliwych dla środowiska wodnego. Według § 11 ust. 5 tego rozporządzenia: „Ścieki pochodzące z własnego gospodarstwa domowego lub rolnego mogą być wprowadzane do ziemi, w granicach gruntu stanowiącego własność wprowadzającego, jeżeli spełnione są łącznie następujące warunki:
1) ilość ścieków nie przekracza 5,0 m3 na dobę,
2) BZT5 ścieków dopływających jest redukowane, co najmniej o 20%, a zawartość zawiesin     ogólnych, co najmniej o 50%,
3) miejsce wprowadzania ścieków oddzielone jest warstwą gruntu o miąższości, co najmniej 1,5 m od najwyższego użytkowego poziomu wodonośnego wód podziemnych”.  Podobne wymogi dotyczą także inwestycji, w której odbiornikiem ma być środowisko wodne. W § 11 ust. 6 ww. rozporządzenia napisane jest: „Ścieki pochodzące z własnego gospodarstwa domowego lub rolnego mogą być wprowadzane do urządzeń wodnych, w granicach gruntu stanowiącego własność wprowadzającego, jeżeli spełnione są łącznie następujące warunki: 

jak to udowodnić, czy mam też zrobić badania hydrologiczne?

----------


## j-j

Zwykłe badania geologiczno- inżynierskie w ostateczności, żeby mieć papier ale za niego zapłacisz geologowi.
Możesz inaczej (ja tak zrobiłem):
Napisze np. projektant w dokumentacji że brak jest wód gruntowych, odpowiedzialność za to weźmie projektant, jeśli weźmie.
A jeśli nie wiesz jak z wodą to wykop, sprawdz i wtedy projektant wpiszę że woda np. jest na 4 m lub jej faktycznie nie ma  i 1,5 m będzie zachowane.
Odpisz jej powołując się na rozmowę z nią, podeprzyj się aktami prawnymi ale nie cytuj tych aktów tylko podaj rozporządzenia,ustawy, artykuły i, ustępy i pkt itp. i że w związku z nimi nie ma żadnych podstaw do żadania Pozwolenia w-p, itd.
Musisz dobrze podeprzeć się aktami i przejrzyście tym matołom napisać bo oni to mało rozumieją i jak nie skumają i się nie zgodzą z Tobą to odrzucą CIę i dla nmich temat skończony. Wtedy ja bym się odwoływał i walczył ze świętymi krowami i wygrasz.
Dobrze im utrzeć nosa czasem bo uwazają się za nie lada fachowców a w rzeczywistości ich wiedza jest g... warta i nie znają elementarnych podstaw.
Już jeden taki tu był który nie wiedział ile deszczu pada a się wymądrzał na te tematy.

pzdr

----------


## hydrogenium

Art. 122. 1.  nie ma zastosowania do twojego przypadku ponieważ zamierzasz wprowadzać do gruntu ścieki oczyszczone w stopniu pozwalającym na ich wprowadzenie.

POŚ o zrzucie oczyszczonych ścieków do 5m3 na dobę klasyfikuje się jako zwykłe korzystanie z środowiska.

W/w wskazuje, iż moim zdaniem Pani urzędnik nie ma racji.

----------


## hydrogenium

No i jeszcze jedno. Jak urząd uprze się aby uzyskać pozwolenie wodno-prawne a co za tym idzie pozwolenie na budowę to będziesz musiał się do tego zastosować.
Ot urzędnicza uznaniowość na którą pozwala PB.

----------


## j-j

> Art. 122. 1.  nie ma zastosowania do twojego przypadku ponieważ zamierzasz wprowadzać do gruntu ścieki oczyszczone w stopniu pozwalającym na ich wprowadzenie.
> 
> POŚ o zrzucie oczyszczonych ścieków do 5m3 na dobę klasyfikuje się jako zwykłe korzystanie z środowiska.
> 
> W/w wskazuje, iż moim zdaniem Pani urzędnik nie ma racji.


Zdecydowanie masz rację, aczkolwiek gdyby odprowadzał do np. rowu to byłoby to odprowadzenie do wód? i czy rura wtedy jest urządzeniem kanalizacyjnym?




> No i jeszcze jedno. Jak urząd uprze się aby uzyskać pozwolenie wodno-prawne a co za tym idzie pozwolenie na budowę to będziesz musiał się do tego zastosować.
> Ot urzędnicza uznaniowość na którą pozwala PB.


A tu już się nie zgodzę Urząd ma stosować się wg Prawa, i nie może nam nakazać bo mu się po prostu chce. To znaczy może nakazać licząc że nas nastraszy i zrobimy co chce ale my odwołując się i tak wygramy jeśli prawnie mamy rację tylko do takiej walki potrzeba siły i trzeba nienawidzić tak urzędasów jak np. ja  :smile: .

pzdr

----------


## jareckki1

Myślałem, że obędzie się bez projektu. Ja sam zrobiłem już szkic i wrysowałem oczyszczalnię w mapkę do celów projektowych J
Dom mam podpiwniczony i na działce sam piasek i bez wód gruntowych, więc z projektantem myślę, że nie będzie problemu.
No chyba że zrobię badania geologiczne, a dokumentacje przygotuję sam. Czy to dobry pomysł?, co będzie tańsze?

----------


## hydrogenium

Co do widzi mi się urzędniczego to urząd może nakazać uzyskanie pozwolenia, pozwala mu na to art. 30 us.7 p.2 prawa budowlanego.

Nie wiem z kim rozmawiałeś, może z "pieskiem" kierownika referatu, a oni bardzo często nie mają zbyt dobrej wiedzy, w przeciwieństwie do kierownictwa.

Na Twoim miejscu złożył bym zgłoszenie wykonania robót i czekał na odzew urzędu lub jego brak. Dopiero w przypadku sprzeciwu urzędu, podjął bym dalsze kroki w zależności od uzasadnienia zawartego w wydanej decyzji odmownej.

Drugim rozwiązaniem jest na tym etapie, jeżeli nie interesuje się moja poprzednia rada, pisemne wystąpienie do urzędu o zajęcie stanowiska w sprawie konieczności uzyskania pozwolenia wodno-prawnego dla twojej oczyszczalni. Zaznaczam że, takie pismo musi zostać napisane bardzo fachowo i retorycznie. Pismo tyrzeba rozpocząć od powołania się na KPA które obliguje urząd do odpowiedzi na twoje pytanie.

----------


## hydrogenium

Za rozpoczęcie sprawy przez wykonanie zgłoszenia przemawia również krótki czas oraz niski koszt przygotowania dokumentacji oraz fakt, iż zacznie toczyć się sprawa, terminy, procedury, etc.  Jak na razie to rozmawiasz z urzędnikiem a nie Urzędem, a wasze rozmowy nie są dla Ciebie wiążące. Z urzędem podstawowa sprawa to pisemność, pisemność i jeszcze raz pisemność jak już wspominał j-j.

----------


## j-j

jareckki1, dokumentacja geologiczna kosztuje, jak podpisze projektant że nie ma problemu z tym 1,5 m będzie OK.





> Co do widzi mi się urzędniczego to urząd może nakazać uzyskanie pozwolenia, pozwala mu na to art. 30 us.7 p.2 prawa budowlanego.
> 
> Nie wiem z kim rozmawiałeś, może z "pieskiem" kierownika referatu, a oni bardzo często nie mają zbyt dobrej wiedzy, w przeciwieństwie do kierownictwa.
> 
> Na Twoim miejscu złożył bym zgłoszenie wykonania robót i czekał na odzew urzędu lub jego brak. Dopiero w przypadku sprzeciwu urzędu, podjął bym dalsze kroki w zależności od uzasadnienia zawartego w wydanej decyzji odmownej.
> 
> Drugim rozwiązaniem jest na tym etapie, jeżeli nie interesuje się moja poprzednia rada, pisemne wystąpienie do urzędu o zajęcie stanowiska w sprawie konieczności uzyskania pozwolenia wodno-prawnego dla twojej oczyszczalni. Zaznaczam że, takie pismo musi zostać napisane bardzo fachowo i retorycznie. Pismo tyrzeba rozpocząć od powołania się na KPA które obliguje urząd do odpowiedzi na twoje pytanie.


Nigdy "piesek" nie jest decyzyjny zawsze kończy u kierownika który także potrafi opowiadać dyrdymały aczkolwiek duuuuuużo mniejsze niż "pieski" to fakt, tu masz rację.

hydrogenium, Art. 30 ust. 7 pkt 2???!!! Pogorszenie stanu środowiska  :ohmy:  ??? Tak naciągane, że w poszedłbym na żywioł z urzędasami. I w żaden (sic!) sposób nie świadczy to o tym, że mogą co chcą- typowe naciąganie na siłę pod urząd, co wg mnie świadczy o celowym utrudnianiu i bzdurnym interpretowaniu przepisów aby była tak jak oni chcą! 
Ale masz rację mogą tak zrobić i często tak naciągają a papierów przybywa.......  :sad: 

Ja osobiście złożyłbym projekt do zgłoszenia i na postanowienie o uzupełnieniu o P w-p odpisałbym dlaczego nie ma takiej potrzeby i tyle, ... ba... nawet w projekcie opisałbym że nie trzeba P w-p i dlaczego powołując się na artykuły.





> Pismo tyrzeba rozpocząć od powołania się na KPA które obliguje urząd do odpowiedzi na twoje pytanie.


To też dobre a na który kPa się powołać?


pzdr

----------


## hydrogenium

> jareckki1, dokumentacja geologiczna kosztuje, jak podpisze projektant że nie ma problemu z tym 1,5 m będzie OK. 
> hydrogenium, Art. 30 ust. 7 pkt 2???!!! Pogorszenie stanu środowiska  ??? Tak naciągane, że w poszedłbym na żywioł z urzędasami. I w żaden (sic!) sposób nie świadczy to o tym, że mogą co chcą- typowe naciąganie na siłę pod urząd, co wg mnie świadczy o celowym utrudnianiu i bzdurnym interpretowaniu przepisów aby była tak jak oni chcą! 
> Ale masz rację mogą tak zrobić i często tak naciągają a papierów przybywa.......


Niestety  mogą co chcą, ponieważ pozwala im prawo na nadinterpretacje przepisów,a odwoływania się od decyzji (lub skargi na postawienia) trwają i trwają i trwają, a kasa i czas leci.

----------


## j-j

Dlatego jedyną możliwością na walkę z nimi to prywatni inwestorzy których mniej czas goni niż terminy publicznych inwestycji.
Nadzieja w prywaciarzach którzy z pomocą naszą będą mieli siły walczyć  :smile: .

No dobra a co sądzisz o tym co pisałem wyżej?
"gdyby odprowadzał do np. rowu to byłoby to odprowadzenie do wód? i czy rura wtedy jest urządzeniem kanalizacyjnym?"

i  który kPa mówi odnośnie obowiązku odpowiedzi?


pzdr

----------


## Łukasz_K

W temacie braku konieczności uzyskiwania pozwolenia wodnoprawnego na budowę i eksploatację przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków w zakresie zwykłego korzystania ze środowiska, stanowisko zajęło już w 2003 roku Ministerstwo Środowiska (pismo znak: DIOŚ-oa-p/65/4158/03/SM    z dnia 21 sierpnia 2003 r.), więc pani w urzędzie ma jakieś luki w wiedzy.

----------


## hydrogenium

> Dlatego jedyną możliwością na walkę z nimi to prywatni inwestorzy których mniej czas goni niż terminy publicznych inwestycji.
> Nadzieja w prywaciarzach którzy z pomocą naszą będą mieli siły walczyć .
> 
> No dobra a co sądzisz o tym co pisałem wyżej?
> "gdyby odprowadzał do np. rowu to byłoby to odprowadzenie do wód? i czy rura wtedy jest urządzeniem kanalizacyjnym?"
> 
> i  który kPa mówi odnośnie obowiązku odpowiedzi?
> 
> 
> pzdr


Moim zdaniem odprowadzenie do rowu przydrożnego czy też melioracyjnego jest odprowadzeniem do wód, natomiast rura nie jest urządzeniem ponieważ oczyszczalnia jest instalacją.

Co do KPA do art 9 oraz do tego art. 14.

----------


## Łukasz_K

> Moim zdaniem odprowadzenie do rowu przydrożnego czy też melioracyjnego jest odprowadzeniem do wód, natomiast rura nie jest urządzeniem ponieważ oczyszczalnia jest instalacją.
> 
> Co do KPA do art 9 oraz do tego art. 14.


Według RZGW, wprowadzanie ścieków do rowu jest wprowadzaniem ścieków do ziemi (art. 31 ust. 5 Prawa wodnego).

----------


## hydrogenium

> Według RZGW, wprowadzanie ścieków do rowu jest wprowadzaniem ścieków do ziemi (art. 31 ust. 5 Prawa wodnego).


Art. 31. 1. Korzystanie z wód polega na ich używaniu na potrzeby ludności oraz gospodarki.
2. Korzystanie z wód nie może powodować pogorszenia stanu ekologicznego wód i ekosystemów od nich zależnych, a także marnotrawstwa wody, marnotrawstwa energii wody, ani wyrządzać szkód.
3. Korzystanie z wód polega na korzystaniu powszechnym, zwykłym lub szczególnym.
4. Przepisy ustawy dotyczące korzystania z wód stosuje się odpowiednio do:

    1) nawadniania lub odwadniania gruntów,
    2) odwadniania obiektów lub wykopów budowlanych oraz zakładów górniczych,
    3) użytkowania wód znajdujących się w rowach,
    4) wprowadzania ścieków do wód lub do ziemi,
    5) wprowadzania do urządzeń kanalizacyjnych ścieków zawierających substancje szczególnie szkodliwe dla środowiska wodnego, określone na podstawie art. 45 ust. 1 pkt 1,
    6) rolniczego wykorzystania ścieków,
    7) wydobywania z wód powierzchniowych kamienia, żwiru, piasku oraz innych materiałów, a także wycinania roślin z wód lub brzegu.

Nie jestem alfą i omegą, a prawo wodne traktuje raczej hobbistycznie, ale zawsze się dobrze czegoś nowego nauczyć.

Podyskutujmy.
1. Skoro przykładowy rów nie ma ujścia w oczyszczalni tylko jest zlewnią jakiegoś innego, naturalnego cieku wodnego lub zbiornika, czyli w efekcie zasila wody śródlądowe; czy to też jest odprowadzenie do ziemi ?

Skoro odprowadzenie do rowu j.w. nie jest odprowadzeniem do wód, co co nim jest ?

----------


## Łukasz_K

> Art. 31. 1. Korzystanie z wód polega na ich używaniu na potrzeby ludności oraz gospodarki.
> ........


I jeszcze pominałes ustep 5. _Przez wprowadzanie ścieków do ziemi rozumie się także wprowadzanie ścieków do urządzeń wodnych, z wyjątkiem kanałów oraz zbiorników, o których mowa w art. 5 ust. 3 pkt 1 lit. c._




> Nie jestem alfą i omegą, a prawo wodne traktuje raczej hobbistycznie, ale zawsze się dobrze czegoś nowego nauczyć.
> 
> Podyskutujmy.
> 1. Skoro przykładowy rów nie ma ujścia w oczyszczalni tylko jest zlewnią jakiegoś innego, naturalnego cieku wodnego lub zbiornika, czyli w efekcie zasila wody śródlądowe; czy to też jest odprowadzenie do ziemi ?
> 
> Skoro odprowadzenie do rowu j.w. nie jest odprowadzeniem do wód, co co nim jest ?


Przykładowo odprowadzanie ścieków do kanałów, rzek, jezior.

----------


## E***H

Jeśli będzie to oczyszczalnia z drenażem rozsądzającym,   to nie ma wymogu uzyskiwana pozwolenia wodno-prawnego . Natomiast jeśli ścieki będą odprowadzane do rzeki , rowu melioracyjnego, jeziora, itp. taki obowiązek mogą nałożyć.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jareckki1

Dziękuję Wszytskim za cenne porady. 

Zebrałem wszystkie informacje i złożyłem w Starostwie w Będzinie zgłoszenie robót budowlanych przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków. Zaznaczam, że ścieki będą pochodziły z mojego nowo budowanego domu i będą oprowadzane na moją działkę w ilości do 4m³/dobę. Czyli jest to zwykłe korzystanie z wód zgodnie z art. 36 Prawa Wodnego.
No i dostałem Postanowienie Starosty Będzińskiego o konieczności uzupełnienia dokumentacji o pozwolenie wodnoprawne na wykonanie urządzenia wodnego (drenażu rozsączajacego ścieki z przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków) – zgodnie z art. 122 ust. 1 pkt 3 ustawy z 2001.07.18 Prawo wodne (tekst jednolity Dz.U. z 2005 r. Nr 239, poz. 2019. z późn. zm.).

A w uzasadnieniu Postanowienia napisali cytuję”.... W myśl art. 36 ust 1 ustawy Prawo Wodne do zwykłego korzystania z wody, jakim jest odprowadzenie do ziemi ścieków z przydomowej oczyszczalni w ilości do 5 m³/dobę (co zostało przez ustawodawcę zwolnione z obowiązku uzyskania pozwolenia wodnoprawnego na odprowadzenie ścieków), na obszarze własnej nieruchomości (art. 36. ust 2 w związku z ust. 3 pkt 4 Prawo wodne) nie stanowi prawa do wykonywania urządzeń wodnych bez wymaganego pozwolenia wodnoprawnego.....”.

Nie chcę nikogo obrażać, ale chyba jakiś oszołom podjął taką decyzję i napisał te uzasadnienie. Normalnie cycki opadają  
Napisałem oczywiście sprzeciw i na pewno napiszę później skargę do wojewody, ale to wszystko przeciągnie się w czasie

----------


## Beja

Ale skandal!

Art. 9 pkt 19. Prawa wodnego wymienia, co zalicza się do "urządzeń wodnych". Najbliżej oczyszczalni przydomowej są
_f) wyloty urządzeń kanalizacyjnych służące do wprowadzania ścieków do 
wód lub urządzeń wodnych oraz wyloty urządzeń służące do wprowa-
dzania wody do wód lub urządzeń wodnych,_
Ale ty nie wprowadzasz ścieków do wód, tylko do gruntu, więc niech się wypchają>

----------


## j-j

Najbliżej, ale drenaż odprowadza do ziemi a nie do wód więc wylot nie jest urządzeniem wodnym a Urzędas pisał o drenażu. Drenaż jako urzadzenie melioracyjne jest urządzeniem wodnym ale tylko dla potrzeb wg Art 71 więc drenaż od naszej oczyszczalni nie jest urządzeniem wodnym zgodnie z prawem.

pzdr

----------


## jareckki1

Dziś dowiedziałem się w Urzędzie Wojewódzkim, że znana jest im praktyka Starostwa w Będzinie i że jak złożę skargę to ją uwzględnią.
Tylko dlaczego ja muszę tak długo czekać L

----------


## j-j

> Dziś dowiedziałem się w Urzędzie Wojewódzkim, że znana jest im praktyka Starostwa w Będzinie i że jak złożę skargę to ją uwzględnią.
> Tylko dlaczego ja muszę tak długo czekać L


Zgłoś urzędasa i zgłoś odszkodowanie za czas stracony itp. niech się gnidy nauczą.

----------


## szymonk83

Witam. Z doswiadczenia moge powiedziec ze bzdura jest uzyskiwanie pozwolenia na wodno prawnego na budowe przydomowej oczyszczalni ściekow. Ja mam taka i wybudowala ja na zgloszeniu, a oczyszczone scieki wprowadzam do rowu. Napisalem zgoszenie, poczekalem 30 dni, nie bylo sprzeciwu wiec sprawa jest jasna. Wdodatku według Prawa Budowlanego art. 29 pkt 1 ust. 3 mówi o tym ze indywidualne przydomowe oczyszczalnie sciekow o wydajnosci do 7, 50 m3 na dobe nie musza uzyskac pozwolenia. Wczesniej zostaly takze przytoczone art, z prawa wodnego, ktore jasno potwierdzja Twoja racje. Pani "urzednik" nie ma racji i skarga konkretnie na ta Pania bedzie jak najbardziej uzasadniona. Powodzenia.

----------


## m100

nakaz uzyskania pozwolenia wodno prawnego nałożony w postanowieniu nie ma podstawy prawnej, skargę do Wojewody trzeba napisać po to, żeby pouczył swoich urzędników powiatowych ale to nie załatwia twojej sprawy

----------


## j-j

Niedługo wejdzie ustawa mozna im wreszcie dokopać tak jak to oni nas wciąż kopią.

pzdr

----------


## Łukasz_K

> Niedługo wejdzie ustawa mozna im wreszcie dokopać tak jak to oni nas wciąż kopią.
> 
> pzdr


Według ostatnich krążących wieści to ta ustawa jedynie co da, to możliwość zarobienia dla firm ubezpieczeniowych.
W przypadku gdy zostanie wydana decyzja z rażącym naruszeniem prawa i w jej wyniku osoba pokrzywdzona wystąpi do sądu przeciwko urzędowi który wydał taką decyzje i uzyska odszkodowanie, to prawodawca będzie mógł wystąpić przeciwko pracownikowi, który może zostać ukarany - kara w wysokości do 12 pensji.
Czyli strasznie w tym wszystkim dużo "może" i "jeżeli".
Skoczy się zaś na tym, że urzędnicy pewnie wykupią ubezpieczenia OC. Ponieważ możliwe kary ogólnie nie są zbyt wysokie, to i ubezpieczenie będzie relatywnie tanie, ale i tak da możliwość zarobienia dla ubezpieczycieli?? Kto więc skorzysta?? Nie wnioskodawcy, nie urzędnicy, tylko ubezpieczyciele.

----------


## m100

Ustawodawca po to wprowadził instytucję zgłoszenia, żeby było łatwiej, a bywa trudniej. Urzędnicy często nie znają przepisów albo ich po prostu nie rozumieją. Pozwolenie wodno prawne, o którym tu mowa to nie jedyny "kwiatek". Takich niedorzeczności jest co najmniej kilka. A inwestor biega, załatwia i oczywiście płaci, czasem całkiem sporo.

----------


## jareckki1

Otrzymałem ponownie pismo ze starostwa o konieczności uzupełnienia dokumentacji o pozwolenie wodnoprawne na wykonanie urządzenia wodnego jakim jest drenaż rozsączający ścieki z przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków.  
Powołano się tutaj na art. 9 ust 1 pkt 19 Prawa Wodnego oraz na art. 122 ust 1 pkt 3

Czytałem te artykuły chyba ze 3 razy i jakoś nie wyczytałem, że drenaż rozsączający ścieki, które będą odprowadzane do gruntu będącego naszą własnością jest urządzeniem wodnym.
Oj szybko się to nie skończy

----------


## m100

Złożyłeś zgłoszenie i powinieneś otrzymać postanowienie ( tylko raz), jest gdzieś tu link do strony gdzie Min. Środowiska wyjaśnia, że POŚ nie jest urządzeniem wodnym, zanieś im to. Rozmawiaj z kierownikiem wydziału a nie z jego pracownikami. Od postanowienia nie przysługuje odwołanie, braki trzeba uzupełnić w terminie 7 dni. Jeśli tego nie zrobisz Starosta wniesie sprzeciw w drodze decyzji, a wtedy możesz się od decyzji Starosty odwołać  do Wojewody. 
A drugie wyjście to zrobić operat wodnoprawny i spokój.

----------


## yamatokai

I jak tam się sprawy mają? Podlegam pod to samo Starostwo i tez chce miec oczyszczalnię. Interesuje mnie jak sprawa została zakończona. Bo jak trzeba dłużej walczyć to już składam bo na jesień chciałam to robić. Byłam przygotowana na koszt tego pozwolenia wodnoprawnego ale jeżeli to jest ich wymysł to dlaczego mam to wykonywać. 1000 zł piechotą nie chodzi.

----------


## jareckki1

Na piśmie jeszcze tego nie mam, ale w rozmowie telefonicznej z Panem z Wydziału Infraktustury, który rozpatruje odwołania uzyskałem informację, że moja sprawa jest pozytywnie rozpatrzona. Pismo zostanie wysłane do mnie to w przyszłym tygodniu. 
Jak będę mieć papierek w ręku to się pochwalę  :smile: 
Radzę złożyć dokumenty jak najszybciej, oczywiście bez pozwolenia wodnoprawnego, bo moja sprawa ciągnie się od lutego.

----------


## j-j

> Na piśmie jeszcze tego nie mam, ale w rozmowie telefonicznej z Panem z Wydziału Infraktustury, który rozpatruje odwołania uzyskałem informację, że moja sprawa jest pozytywnie rozpatrzona. Pismo zostanie wysłane do mnie to w przyszłym tygodniu. 
> Jak będę mieć papierek w ręku to się pochwalę 
> Radzę złożyć dokumenty jak najszybciej, oczywiście bez pozwolenia wodnoprawnego, bo moja sprawa ciągnie się od lutego.



No i teraz tylko dop... darmozjadom

----------


## yamatokai

Super. Gratuluje bardzo. Moja budowa dopiero raczkuje to nic sie nie stanie jak zrobimy oczyszczalnie na wiosnę chociaż wolałabym na jesień żeby już na wiosnę nie rozkopywać działki. Jednak jak najszybciej złożę te dokumenty. Gratuluję jeszcze raz. Jakby więcej ludzi tak robiło to może w końcu zaczeliby się liczyć z człowiekiem i jego pieniędzmi.

----------


## jareckki1

No i odebrałem decyzję Wojewody Śląskiego uwzględniającą moją skargę na decyzję Starosty Będzińskiego o konieczności uzupełnienia zgłoszenia budowy przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków o pozwolenie wodnoprawne.
Mam decyzję i mam już zamontowaną oczyszczalnię  :smile: 
Trochę to trwało..... ale myślę, że to ważna informacja dla Wszystkich budujących się w powiedzie Będzińskim.
Pozdrawiam i życzę wytrwałości w rozmowach z Panią w wydziale ochrony środowiska  :smile: .

----------


## yamatokai

Rozmawiałam z Panem zajmującym się montażem oczyszczalni i uzyskałam taką informację, że Starostwo już nie chce pozowolenia wodno-prawnego. Natomiast w celu uzyskania dopłat do oczyszczalni w gminie, owa gmina wymaga.

----------


## plawgo

Odświeżę trochę temat ... Mam pytanie ,do Szanownych forumowiczów ,jeśli chodzi o zgłoszenie zamiaru wybudowania POŚ.Czy zgłoszenie musi być złożone na jakimś specjalnym druku? Co musi zawierać : projekt oczyszczalni?, miejsce gdzie będą zrzucane ścieki?

P.S.
MPZP na moim terenie nie przewiduje budowy oczyszczalni tylko szambo.
Brak jest kanalizacji i myślę ,że w najbliższych latach jej nie wykonają.
Mam zrobione badanie gruntu- grunt średnio przepuszczalny z niskim stanem wód (myślałem o BOŚ ze studnią chłonną ).
Pozdro

----------


## WOJSKI

> Odświeżę trochę temat ... Mam pytanie ,do Szanownych forumowiczów ,jeśli chodzi o zgłoszenie zamiaru wybudowania POŚ.Czy zgłoszenie musi być złożone na jakimś specjalnym druku? Co musi zawierać : projekt oczyszczalni?, miejsce gdzie będą zrzucane ścieki?
> 
> P.S.
> MPZP na moim terenie nie przewiduje budowy oczyszczalni tylko szambo.
> Brak jest kanalizacji i myślę ,że w najbliższych latach jej nie wykonają.
> Mam zrobione badanie gruntu- grunt średnio przepuszczalny z niskim stanem wód (myślałem o BOŚ ze studnią chłonną ).
> Pozdro


Robisz zgłoszenie budowy oczyszczalni w powiecie, rysujesz własnoręczny projekt umiejscowienia, dołącz certyfikat oczyszczalni, czekasz 30 dni jak nie wyrażą sprzeciwu wbijasz łopatę w ziemię i zaczynasz kopać dołek pod zbiornik  :big grin: 
A BOŚ to dobry wybór sam mam dokładnie taki patent jak ty chcesz zrobić  :smile:

----------


## plawgo

> Robisz zgłoszenie budowy oczyszczalni w powiecie, rysujesz własnoręczny projekt umiejscowienia, dołącz certyfikat oczyszczalni, czekasz 30 dni jak nie wyrażą sprzeciwu wbijasz łopatę w ziemię i zaczynasz kopać dołek pod zbiornik 
> A BOŚ to dobry wybór sam mam dokładnie taki patent jak ty chcesz zrobić


Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź!

----------


## plawgo

Zrobiłem zgłoszenie w powiecie o wybudowanie oczyszczalni biologicznej. Po wypełnieniu stosownych druczków pani urzędniczka z rozbrajającą szczerością oświadczyła ,że i tak otrzymam odmowną decyzję. Teraz czekam na pismo do 30 dni...
Zobaczymy.

----------


## WOJSKI

Zapewne będzie musiała podać podstawę odmowy  :smile: , cóż chce czuć się ważna.

----------


## Beja

> Zrobiłem zgłoszenie w powiecie o wybudowanie oczyszczalni biologicznej. Po wypełnieniu stosownych druczków pani urzędniczka z rozbrajającą szczerością oświadczyła ,że i tak otrzymam odmowną decyzję. Teraz czekam na pismo do 30 dni...
> Zobaczymy.


Napisz, jak dostaniesz pismo.

----------


## plawgo

Witam po dłuższej przerwie!

Właśnie otrzymałem po 21 dniach od złożenia w starostwie zamiaru zbudowania BOŚ - decyzję sprzeciwu.W uzasadnieniu napisali cytuję:
"wg zapisu .... w/w MPZP do czasu realizacji przepompowni ścieków i kanalizacji sanitarnej dla całego zespołu mieszkaniowego ...dopuszcza się z wyłączeniem obiektów komercyjnych zastosowanie na koszt inwestorów, tymczasowych rozwiązań technicznych obejmujących okresowo wybieralne, szczelne zbiorniki na ścieki; warunkiem zastosowania wymienionego rozwiązania jest zapewnienie w instalacji wewnętrznej w budynkach parametrów technicznych umożliwiających podłączenie w przyszłości do projektowanej miejskiej sieci kanalizacyjnej"
"Wykonanie zamierzonej oczyszczalni jest więc niezgodne  z ustaleniami obowiązującego na tym terenie MPZP."
"Na podst. art. 30 ust. 6 pkt 2 właściwy organ wnosi sprzeciw, jeżeli budowa lub wykonanie robót budowlanych objętych zgłoszeniem narusza ustalenia MPZP."

PS
Powołują się na art. 30 ust. 6 pkt 2 z 06.07.1994 - Prawo Budowlane (jednolity tekst - Dz. U. z 2010 roku Nr 243, poz. 1623), oraz na podst. art.104 ustawy z dnia 14.06.1960r. - Kodeks Postępowania Administracyjnego (Dz. U. z 2000 roku Nr 98,poz. 1071 z późniejszymi zmianami.

No i teraz mam zgryz... pisać odwołanie czy dać sobie spokój? Proszę o rady!
Mam wielką chęć odwołać się!!!

----------


## WOJSKI

Szczerze?
odwołuj się, to nic nie kosztuje a może ci się uda. poszperaj dobrze w necie poczytaj przepisy i się na nie powołuj. zobacz może jakieś wyroki sądowe były?
ja za mało oblatany w przepisach jestem ale trzymam kciuki coby ci się udało wygrać z urzędasami.

----------


## plawgo

W piątek 28.10 złożyłem odwołanie od decyzji starostwa do wojewody małopolskiego...teraz czekam cierpliwie na odpowiedź.

----------


## plawgo

No i stało się! Otrzymałem właśnie dzisiaj odpowiedź na moje odwołanie ( ponowny sprzeciw ) od decyzji starosty... od tej samej urzędniczki , która wydała pierwotnie decyzję odmowną . Co prawda sygnowane pismo jest w imieniu Małopolskiego Urzędu Wojewódzkiego ale wszystkie pieczątki są z mojego starostwa.
W odwołaniu piszą: "zgodnie z art. 133 kpa przesyłają moje odwołanie...o nr ... z dnia....Odwołanie wniesiono w terminie.W sprawie tej nie znaleziono podstaw do zastosowania art. 132 kpa. ... i następuje wyjaśnienie , które jest tożsame z tym co otrzymałem pierwotnie.Ponownie powołują się na art. 30 ust. 6 pkt 2 oraz MPZP.
W ani jednym zdaniu nie ustosunkowali się do przedstawionych przeze mnie argumentów: chodzi tu o wyrok Najwyższego Sądu Administracyjnego (sygn. akt II OSK 1115/07), Dz. U. 2001 nr 115 poz. 1229 Ustawa z dnia 18 lipca 2001r. Prawo wodne, Art. 36 Par. 1.,Ustawą Prawo Budowlane z dn. 7 lipca 1994 r (Dz. U. Nr 89, poz. 414 z późn. zm).

Moje pytanie do Was jest takie , skoro wniosłem sprzeciw od decyzji starostwa, nie powinienem dostać odpowiedzi z urzędu wojewódzkiego sygnowane odpowiednią pieczęcią... a nie  ponownie z mojego starostwa z tym samym wyjaśnieniem. 
Trochę śmieszy mnie to ... zastanawiam się, czy w ogóle moje odwołanie zostało wysłane... i ktoś oprócz rzeczonej urzędniczki je przeczytał?!
Jak myślicie, czy mam złożyć ponownie odwołanie tym razem bezpośrednio do Urz.Wojewódzkiego z pominięciem starostwa? Czy pozostaje już tylko droga sądowa. 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich którym się udało i nie udało wygrać z urzędasami!

----------


## WOJSKI

Hmm, nie bardzo rozumiem wnosisz odwołanie na instancję pt. starostwo i starostwo odpisuje  :big grin:  to jakiś przekręt, albo babsko nie wysłało. Napisz kolejne odwołanie tylko pomiń starostwo. załącz kserokopię. Co ci szkodzi, stracisz parę złotych na benzynę albo na znaczek.
W sądzie jak piszesz odwołanie od wyroku to rozpatruje to sąd wyższej instancji z urzędem, tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje powinno być tak samo.
Tak czy siak trzymam kciuki i pisz co dalej.

----------


## Beja

> sygnowane pismo jest w imieniu Małopolskiego Urzędu Wojewódzkiego ale wszystkie pieczątki są z mojego starostwa.


Co przez to rozumiesz? Co znaczy "sygnowane w imieniu?

Pamiętaj, że korespondujesz z urzędem a nie z tą czy inną panią. I jeżeli w urzędzie ona się tym zajmuje, to zarówno podejmuje decyzję, jak i rozpatruje odwołanie od niej. (Tak mi się zdaje). Co innego jak złożysz personalną skargę na nią, ale musiałbyś mieć jakiś powód.





> W sądzie jak piszesz odwołanie od wyroku to rozpatruje to sąd wyższej instancji


A w sądzie odwołanie może także skutkować odesłaniem sprawy do ponownego rozpatrzenia w tej samej instancji.

----------


## plawgo

[QUOTE=Beja;4993904]Co przez to rozumiesz? Co znaczy "sygnowane w imieniu?

Pamiętaj, że korespondujesz z urzędem a nie z tą czy inną panią. I jeżeli w urzędzie ona się tym zajmuje, to zarówno podejmuje decyzję, jak i rozpatruje odwołanie od niej. (Tak mi się zdaje). Co innego jak złożysz personalną skargę na nią, ale musiałbyś mieć jakiś powód.



Dostałem odpowiedź z pieczęciami starostwa a nie województwa.  Śmiem twierdzić,że w ogóle nie odesłali mojego pisma do Krakowa?! No ale tego jeszcze nie wiem...

----------


## jareckki1

Ja odwołałem się od decyzji starosty i urząd wojewódzki uwzględnił moją skargę.
Składając odwołanie pismo zatytułowałem do urzędu wojewódzkiego, ale złożyłem w staro-stwie. Złożyłem pismo z potwierdzeniem (na drugim egzemplarzu).
Od razu zadzwoniłem też do urzędu wojewódzkiego i zapytałem kto rozpatruje takie odwoła-nia i jak długo, nawet pogadałem z tą osobą i naświetliłem problem.
Miły Pan z urzędu wojewódzkiego nawet sam oddzwonił i poinformował o swojej decyzji, oczywiście pozytywnej dla mnie.
Miałem oczywiście inną możliwość tzn. ominąć starostwo i od razu do urzędu wojewódzkiego, ale to przedłuża okres rozpatrzenia.

Zatem proponuję zadzwonić do urzędu wojewódzkiego i zapytać czy Pana sprawa była w wo-jewództwie i co ewentualnie ma Pan zrobić. Myślę, że jakaś podpowiedź będzie  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia.

----------


## plawgo

Witam ponownie!
Dowiedziałem się , że moje odwołanie zostało przesłane do wydziału infrastruktury urzędu wojewódzkiego.Nawet odnalazłem panią ,która zajmuje się moją sprawą...z pobieżnej rozmowy z nią dowiedziałem się ,że raczej nie mam szans na pozytywne załatwienie mego odwołania...kazała mi jeszcze czekać jakieś 10 dni.Wspominałem o wyroku NSA w wiadomej sprawie i kilku aktach prawnych na które się powołałem...ale jak mantra słyszałem tylko ,że jak coś jest niezgodne z MPZP to u. wojewódzki jest po stronie starostwa a nie "szarego" inwestora.

Zostaje mi więc chyba jechać do urz. wojewódzkiego i osobiście  porozmawiać z właściwą panią lub czekać na odpowiedź.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## greyzone

Nic nie zrobisz bo urząd ma racje.
Pozostaje tylko szczelne szambo.
Skoro masz jasno napisane w MPZP, że kanaliza będzie to nie wiem o co kopie kruszysz.
Omawiany na początku wątku przypadek jest zupełnie odmienny od Twojego.
Niestety starostwo czy urząd miejski to jedna mafia która czerpie zyski z wodociągów i kanalizacji bo to przecież spółki miejskie których miasto jest właścicielem.
Raz jeszcze powtarzam nie masz racji i przegrasz z nimi sromotnie w tym przypadku.

----------


## compi

Zastanawia mnie jak oni mają zamiar podciągnąć kanalizację prawie 10km, częściowo w lesie i tylko do raptem 10 domów. Tak jest u mnie. Oni nie potrafią wody podciągnąć kilkaset metrów od wielu, wielu lat, a co dopiero kanalizację. Należy chyba wykazać, że zapis w MPZM jest debilny. Wtedy tez nie ma pewnośći, że to do nich dotrze.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Nic nie zrobisz bo urząd ma racje.
> Skoro masz jasno napisane w MPZP, że kanaliza będzie to nie wiem o co kopie kruszysz.


O to ze plan planem, a tej kanalizy to moze i przez 20 lat nie byc. Plan to zapis dobrych zyczen gminy zazwyczaj oderwanych od rzeczywistosci i mozliwosci finansowych. 

marcin

----------


## plawgo

Skoro ktoś w Polsce za pomocą sądu wygrał sprawę to może jeszcze nie jest wszystko stracone?

P.S. 
Jeśli chodzi o kruszenie kopii,to mam tak jak wszyscy wkoło zgadzać się na durne przepisy? czy może powalczyć o coś dla mnie ważnego? Pani urzędnik sugerowała zmianę samorządu w wyborach ( bo ktoś taki przepis uchwalił!)- bardzo mnie to rozbawiło !!!

Pozdrawiam

----------


## greyzone

Zapisy nie sa durne. Zabezpieczają po prostu interesy mafii z miasta czy tam starostwa.
Muszą mieć kasę na utrzymanie tego cyrku a jednym ze źródeł finansowania owego cyrku są spółki miasta czyli wodociągi i kanalizacja oraz pgo(przedsiębiorstwo gospodarki odpadami). U mnie w gminie to nawet zawiązali swoja spółkę bo wcześniej była z najbliższego wojewódzkiego miasta zwanego Szczecin a teraz są Goleniowskie wodociągi i sami kasę trzepią.
Musisz sobie postawić jedno bardzo ważne pytanie ale to bardzo ważne.
Czy chcesz zbudować dom i w nim mieszkać czy szarpać się z miejską mafią i nie mieszkać.
Z tego co piszesz to jasno dali Ci do zrozumienia , że nie i już.
Ja  chciałem mieć własna wodę bo warunku geologiczne na to pozwalają ale nie-muszę mieć miejską inaczej bym nie dostał pozwolenia na budowę. Oczywiście swoją studnie mam bo mogę mieć ale miejską tez muszę mieć i koniec i kropka.
Oczywiście były z tym małe problemy bo stwierdzono, że skoro w prawie budowlanym nie ma, że można to znaczy, że nie można i muszę mieć pozwolenie na budowę takiej studni. Odwołanie do wojewody załatwiło sprawę. Ile było przy odbiorze decyzji przerzucania się odpowiedzialnością , że to nie ja to kierowniczka a kierowniczka to nie ja tylko pracownica.
Przykre ale taka jest nasza urzędnicza rzeczywistość.

----------


## compi

Wydaje mi się, że w takim przypadku nikt raczej nie sprawdzi bez nakazu sądowego, że ten poliestrowy zbiornik to nie jest szambo, a eko. Ważne są wtedy szczegóły rozprowadzenia oczyszczonej wody i wprawne oko nieprzychylnego sąsiada.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Wydaje mi się, że w takim przypadku nikt raczej nie sprawdzi bez nakazu sądowego, że ten poliestrowy zbiornik to nie jest szambo, a eko.


Sprawdzic nie sprawdzi ale zawsze moze poprosic Cie o wykazanie sie umowa z firma ascenizacyjna, a jak takowej nie masz, to przynajmniej rachunkami za wywoz nieczystosci.

marcin

----------


## Jastrząb

> Zapisy nie sa durne. Zabezpieczają po prostu interesy mafii z miasta czy tam starostwa.


Z calym szacunkiem ale sie nie zgodze. 

Ja wiem, ile kosztowala gmine budowa kawalka kanalizacji do mnie i sasiada. Jest nas 2, docelowo do 2 studzienek podcisnieniowych mozna podlaczyc 6 domow.
Zakladajac ze 6 domow bedzie odprowadzac 10m3 sciekow miesiecznie, oraz *caly* koszt 5.5PLN za m3 pojdzie na "amortyzacje" inwestycji (czyli zero kosztow eksploatacyjnych, zero napraw, zero kosztow budowy oczyszczalni, przepompowni podcisnieniowej etc), to gminie sie zainwestowana kwota zwroci za 25lat.

Gmina do tego interesu to raczej doklada. 

Oczywiscie doklada z naszych podatkow, ale osobiscie wole zeby moje podatki szly na kanalizacje z ktorej korzystam, niz nie korzystam. Nawet jak se we wsi postawie POS'a to jakas tam czesc moich podatkow i tak bedzie szla na ta kanalizcje dlugimi i pokreconymi drogami panstwowego fiskalizmu.


marcin

----------


## compi

> Sprawdzic nie sprawdzi ale zawsze moze poprosic Cie o wykazanie sie umowa z firma ascenizacyjna, a jak takowej nie masz, to przynajmniej rachunkami za wywoz nieczystosci.
> 
> marcin


W mojej gminie raczej nikt od szambiarki papierków nie zbiera, chyba że to firma, z potrzebą kosztów, zleca wywóz. Być może straz miejska takie akcje jak piszesz przeprowadza, ale nie na wsi. Musiałaby jakaś ustawa wejść w życie powodująca taki wymóg i równolegle pewnie kilka etatów w każdym urzędzie do sprawdzania. Podsumowując, przepisy dzisiaj obowiązujące często działają na szkodę inwestora, a urzędnik skwapliwie to wykorzystuje. Nie chcę już znowu porównywać nas do niemiaszków, ale oni też mają kanalizy, przepompownie, infrastrukturę, a gdy ktoś chce inwestować w eko to mu klaszczą.

----------


## greyzone

Jastrząb jest subtelna różnica między gmina a zakładem wodociągów i kanalizacji-ci drudzy nic nie robią na swój koszt.
To Ty jako inwestor masz obowiązek wybudowania sieci i przekazania im za 1 pln bo inaczej nie otrzymasz warunków technicznych przyłącza.
Gmina sama z siebie po prostu czasami inwestuje tak jak ma to miejsce w przypadku parku przemysłowego na moim terenie gdzie sami uzbrajają teren we wszystko co tylko można ale nie robią tego za frajer bo:
a) sprzedają działki w tym miejscu za grube pieniądze
b) pobierają podatek gruntowy
c)jak Ty się wprowadzisz to też zasilisz kasę gminy w niemałe pieniądze

Ścieki to mały pikuś, na wodzie zarobią krocie bo mają ja za friko z tej samej ziemi co ja.

----------


## plawgo

Znam przypadek ,że kilka lat temu mój znajomy w tej samej dzielnicy wybudował POŚ drenażową... nie działającą jak należy bo miał zbyt wysoki poziom wód. Nie wiem czy zgłaszał budowę czy nie? Nie zdążyłem Go już zapytać...Smutne bo już niestety odszedł...

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jastrząb jest subtelna różnica między gmina a zakładem wodociągów i kanalizacji-ci drudzy nic nie robią na swój koszt.
> To Ty jako inwestor masz obowiązek wybudowania sieci i przekazania im za 1 pln bo inaczej nie otrzymasz warunków technicznych przyłącza.


Jesli rozwazysz tylko uzytkowania kanalizy i oplate za odprowadzenia sciekow, to zaklad wodociagow moze byc nad kreska.Tyle ze moj gminny zaklad wodociagow chyba w 100% nalezy do gminy. Wiec sumarycznie gmina jako podmiot ze swoja "inwestycja w siec kanalizacyjna" plus gminny zaklad wodociagow  i kanalizacji, jej wlasciciel (?) i uzytkownik , sa moim zdaniem, łącznie pod kreska. Zwlaszcza ze gmina nie zbudowala kanalizy z zapasem jako inwestycje (idiotyzm!!). Zbudowala ja tylko do istniejacych budynkow. Podwarszawska gmina, zabudowuje sie na potege, a nowe domy nie maja technicznych mozliwosci przylaczenia sie - polozony ruraciagi podcisnieniowe za malej srednicy (rozmawialem z projektantem tego).




> Ścieki to mały pikuś, na wodzie zarobią krocie bo mają ja za friko z tej samej ziemi co ja.


Slucham? Woda za friko?Sorry, ale znowu jakies nieporozumienie. Nie umiem niestety oszacowac jak sie koszty uzdatnienia wody w wodociagu gminnym, ale mnie "darmowa woda z wlasnej studni" kosztuje jakies 20PLN za m3., zakldajac 20 letnia amortyzacje wszystkich urzadzen (studnia, pompa, filtry,) i  utrzymanie uzytkowanie fitlrow itd.
Krocie to na pewno nie sa.

marcin


marcin

----------


## Beja

> Nie chcę już znowu porównywać nas do niemiaszków, ale oni też mają kanalizy, przepompownie, infrastrukturę, a gdy ktoś chce inwestować w eko to mu klaszczą.


Co rozumiesz przez eko?
Przecież w skali "eko" kanalizacja zbiorcza jest znacznie wyżej niż oczyszczalnie przydomowe. Z założenia POŚ to urządzenie, które instaluje się wówczas, gdy nie ma możliwości podłączenia się do kanalizacji zbiorczej. 

Generalnie popieram pogląd Jastrzębia. Traktowanie gminy i firmy wodociągowej jako mafii to takie typowo polskie myślenie - każą mi płacić, więc mafia! Dawniej wszyscy mieli wychodki za stodołą i było w porządku!

Przypadek plawgo jest także przykładem tego polskiego uporu. Z jego dwóch pierwszych postów wynika, że przystąpił do budowy ze źle rozpoznanym MPZP, lub ten zmienił się w trakcie budowy. 
No ludzie! MPZP lub warunki zabudowy to pierwszy, podstawowy dokument przy rozpoczęciu budowy! Na nim opierają się wszystkie dalsze decyzje budowlane. Czy np. linię zabudowy albo kąt dachu też każdy będzie kwestionował i walczył z gminą w sądzie?

A to, czy gmina tę kanalizę u plawga zrealizuje, czy nie - to jest inna bajka! I na pewno nie może być argumentem "ja zrobię po swojemu, bo znam tę mafię i wiem, że i tak nic nie zrobią przez 20 lat".

----------


## compi

Ja nie wiem jak u Plawgo, ale u mnie przez 20 lat nic nie zrobili i nie zrobią przez następne 20 pomimo jasnych przepisów unijnych, wg których, a raczej pod które te zapisy powstały. Wiesz czemu powstały? Nie wiem czego bronisz? Urzędników, durnych zapisów skazujących mnie i innych na straty finansowe czy sposobu myślenia jak z PRL? Wśród postów dotyczących eko, które spełnia obecne normy(oczyszczalni ekologicznych) raczej nie znajdziesz narzekania tam gdzie można się podłączyć do istniejącej infrastruktury gminy. Nawet pomimo tego, że czasem to też kosztuje majątek. Wkurza mnie gdy muszę płacić za czyjąś indolencję, tym bardziej, gdy się okazuje, że gmina obok potrafi jednak logicznie podejść do zagadnienia.

----------


## plawgo

Jeśli chodzi o MPZP to wiedziałem już wcześniej, że POŚ jest niezgodne z nim ( na etapie składania pozwolenia na budowę musiała moja  pani architekt zmienić zapis o wybudowaniu POŚ na szczelne szambo ).Ale skoro w innych miejscach w Polsce można budować oczyszczalnie ,które są w sprzeczności z planem zagospodarowania ,ale zgodne z innymi przepisami to czemu nie?!

P.S.
W moim MPZP jest np zapis jaki kolor pokrycia  dachowego można sobie położyć na dom: ( od czerwonego do brązowego ). Kilka domów  koło mnie ma dach grafitowy, ciemny, czyli są niezgodne z MPZP... i jakoś im nikt nie każe zmieniać koloru dachówki!!!Są chyba równi i równiejsi ( jak to już Orwell pisał).
Kolega który zapytał  sąsiada ,jak załatwił pozwolenie na położenie grafitowej dachówki ,ten odpowiedział dosadnie ,aby się nie interesował i skończył rozmowę!

----------


## Jastrząb

> W moim MPZP jest np zapis jaki kolor pokrycia  dachowego można sobie położyć na dom: ( od czerwonego do brązowego ). Kilka domów  koło mnie ma dach grafitowy, ciemny, czyli są niezgodne z MPZP... i jakoś im nikt nie każe zmieniać koloru dachówki!!!Są chyba równi i równiejsi ( jak to już Orwell pisał).
> Kolega który zapytał  sąsiada ,jak załatwił pozwolenie na położenie grafitowej dachówki ,ten odpowiedział dosadnie ,aby się nie interesował i skończył rozmowę!


To akurat proste. Inwestor polozyl sobie taki dach jak mu sie podobal i tyle. Nie pytal gminy o zdanie. A gmina ma to w pompie, bo jej nie stac zeby walczyc z mieszkancem. Ba, nie stac jej zeby to skontrolowac. Przy odbiorze domu, zazwyczaj skladasz papierki i w 99% (zalezy od powiatu) nikt sie nie pofatyguje nawet zeby sprawdzic czy wogole dom stoi. 

Mysmy wykazali gminie, ze mieszkaniec sobie samowolnie zasypal row melioracyjny,  a ze przszly mokre lata, to se podniosl dzialke o na oko metr. I co? Nic.

Gmina zajmuje sie generowaniem pustych i czasem bezsensownych przepisow, a nie ich egzekwowaniem. 

marcin

----------


## Jastrząb

> Ja nie wiem jak u Plawgo, ale u mnie przez 20 lat nic nie zrobili i nie zrobią przez następne 20 pomimo jasnych przepisów unijnych, wg których, a raczej pod które te zapisy powstały. Wiesz czemu powstały? Nie wiem czego bronisz? Urzędników, durnych zapisów skazujących mnie i innych na straty finansowe czy sposobu myślenia jak z PRL? Wśród postów dotyczących eko, które spełnia obecne normy(oczyszczalni ekologicznych) raczej nie znajdziesz narzekania tam gdzie można się podłączyć do istniejącej infrastruktury gminy. Nawet pomimo tego, że czasem to też kosztuje majątek. Wkurza mnie gdy muszę płacić za czyjąś indolencję, tym bardziej, gdy się okazuje, że gmina obok potrafi jednak logicznie podejść do zagadnienia.


Ja nie bronie urzednikow. Uwazam ze generuja puste przepisy i trzymaja sie nich, nie pozwalajac na budowanie oczyszczalnie tam gdzie jeszcze dlugo nie bedzie kanalizacji, a gdzie ku temu sa dobre warunki. *Twierdze tylko*, ze nie bronia urzedniczego swojego stanowiska dlatego ze kanalizacja to dla nich jakis mega mafijny i dochodowy interes, ale dlatego ze w tym kraju urzednik to Pan i Wladca, a pentent ma przychodzic do niego na kolanach i blagac o pozytywna decyzje.
Ba, twierdze ze trzeba twardo walczyc z urzedniczym betonem, co zreszta sam z sasiadami staram sie uskuteczniac.


marcin

----------


## plawgo

Wczoraj byłem w urzędzie wojewódzkim w mieście królewskim Krakowie...wrażenia mam ,jakby to powiedzieć : nie tęgie!Szanse na pozytywne załatwienie mojej sprawy mam zerowe! Dowiedziałem się i to od samej kierowniczki wydziału infrastruktury ,że nie mam co liczyć na zgodę na wybudowanie BOŚ! Koniec i kropka: jak w komunie, jeśli coś jest niezgodne z zapisem MPZP to UW nie uwzględni odwołania inwestora. Żadne dodatkowe argumenty nie mają tu znaczenia! 

No cóż pozostaję chyba jedynie sąd, ale nad tym się jeszcze muszę zastanowić?!czy gra jest warta moich nerwów i pieniędzy...?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## plawgo

Witam ponownie!
Otrzymałem kilka dni temu odpowiedź od wojewody,która podtrzymuje sprzeciw starostwa , co do budowy na mojej działce oczyszczalni.W uzasadnieniu napisali, że jeśli moja budowa BOŚ jest niezgodna z MPZP to oni nie mogą wydać innej decyzji niż starostwo! Dalej rozwinęli ,że nie mogę opierać się na wyrokach precedensowych ( patrz wyrok NSA )... co niestety jest u nas prawdą...
Ponadto : tu cytuję"...organy administracji arch.-budowlanej nie są uprawnione do stosowania rozszerzającej interpretacji ustaleń planu i przyjęcia ,że przydomowe oczyszczalnie ścieków,które z samego założenia nie są szczelne ani okresowo wybieralne, także spełniają warunki wynikające z ww. ustaleń planu." 

Oczywiście decyzja jest ostateczna  i mogę do 30 dni,jeśli uznam decyzję za krzywdzącą, odwołać się do Wojewódzkiego Sądu Administracyjnego w Krakowie.

----------


## compi

Mówi się że podobno myślenie ma przyszłość.... Nieistotne są argumenty i podobne przypadki. Ważne, że jest podstawa, aby kogoś upie.....ć. Taka to k...wa ideologia urzędniczego postępowania. Sorki, ale mnie znowu zagotowało.

----------


## WOJSKI

Hmm, co by tu napisać *&%$$&^^(*&(& 
plawgo, odwołuj się dalej dobrze uzasadnij bezsensowność zapisów planu zagospodarowania. Masz coś do stracenia? Raczej nic, a satysfakcja wygranej z urzędasami nieoceniona

----------


## plawgo

Zbieram siły i argumenty...myślę ,że po nowym roku złożę wniosek do WSA!

Pozdrawiam

----------


## WOJSKI

> Zbieram siły i argumenty...myślę ,że po nowym roku złożę wniosek do WSA!
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Nie daj się urzędasom, jestem z tobą. W razie co daj znać zrobimy jakiś wiec blokadę albo co innego. Ostatnio to modne  :big grin:

----------


## Beja

> Zbieram siły i argumenty...myślę ,że po nowym roku złożę wniosek do WSA!
> 
> Pozdrawiam


No, widzę, że naprawdę jesteś zdeterminowany. Tylko że bez nowych argumentów w WSA chyba też nic nie wskórasz.

Napisałeś:



> "wg zapisu .... w/w MPZP do czasu realizacji przepompowni ścieków i kanalizacji sanitarnej dla całego zespołu mieszkaniowego ...dopuszcza się z wyłączeniem obiektów komercyjnych zastosowanie na koszt inwestorów, tymczasowych rozwiązań technicznych obejmujących okresowo wybieralne, szczelne zbiorniki na ścieki; warunkiem zastosowania wymienionego rozwiązania jest zapewnienie w instalacji wewnętrznej w budynkach parametrów technicznych umożliwiających podłączenie w przyszłości do projektowanej miejskiej sieci kanalizacyjnej"


Mam takie pomysły:
1. zwróć się do gminy z pismem z zapytaniem o daty planowanej budowy kanalizacji w twoim miejscu oraz czy mają na to przeznaczone/przyznane środki. Pewnie ci odpiszą, że nie wiedzą, a to będzie argument, że rozwiązanie, które wg gminy ma być tymczasowe, faktycznie jest stałe, co jest niekorzystne ekonomicznie dla mieszkańców. Po prostu czep się tej "tymczasowości" szamba.
Jeżeli natomiast podadzą ci konkretną planowaną datę, to osobiście radzę ci odpuścić, przynajmniej do tego czasu.

2. dowiedz się, jak traktowane są obiekty komercyjne - a może jak zarejestrujesz działalność gospodarczą pod swoim adresem, to będziesz mógł na to konto postawić oczyszczalnię?



Masz także pełne prawo wybrać się na sesję rady gminy i pohałasować troszkę. Może znajdzie się jakiś radny, który cię wysłucha i zgłosi wniosek o zmianę MPZP.

A swoją drogą.... może wątek mafijny greyzona nie jest taki całkiem z czapy. Sprawdź, czy lokalny szambowóz nie należy przypadkiem do rodziny kogoś zainteresowanego.

----------


## plawgo

Zwracałem się do miejskich wodociągów dwukrotnie, pierwszy raz w kwietniu przez moją architekt, a ostatnio we wrześniu osobiście. Panie z wodociągów po raz kolejny powtórzyły, że :" nie ma możliwości podłączenia do kanalizacji obecnie", a na pytanie kiedy? ...to odpowiedź padała wymijająca..."nie wiadomo !".
Będę mieszkać  jakieś 500 metrów od rury, a teren jest pagórkowaty, dowiedziałem się od fachowców z wodociągów,że trzeba by do mnie budować jakąś przepompownie ścieków... a to dla kilku domów jest nieopłacalne!
A propos dotacji... to jakieś gmina dostała, ale co będzie najpierw kanalizowane tego nikt nie wie!
P.S. 
Doświadczenia w kanalizacji mojej gminy ostatnio były tematem wielomiesięcznych przepychanek, a chodziło o jedną ulicę,którą jedna firma rozkopała , druga zakopała a trzecia "kładła" asfalt na długości ok 400 metrów przez ponad rok ( jednym słowem dramat!!!).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## WOJSKI

> Zwracałem się do miejskich wodociągów dwukrotnie, pierwszy raz w kwietniu przez moją architekt, a ostatnio we wrześniu osobiście. Panie z wodociągów po raz kolejny powtórzyły, że :" nie ma możliwości podłączenia do kanalizacji obecnie", a na pytanie kiedy? ...to odpowiedź padała wymijająca..."nie wiadomo !".
> Będę mieszkać  jakieś 500 metrów od rury, a teren jest pagórkowaty, dowiedziałem się od fachowców z wodociągów,że trzeba by do mnie budować jakąś przepompownie ścieków... a to dla kilku domów jest nieopłacalne!
> A propos dotacji... to jakieś gmina dostała, ale co będzie najpierw kanalizowane tego nikt nie wie!
> P.S. 
> Doświadczenia w kanalizacji mojej gminy ostatnio były tematem wielomiesięcznych przepychanek, a chodziło o jedną ulicę,którą jedna firma rozkopała , druga zakopała a trzecia "kładła" asfalt na długości ok 400 metrów przez ponad rok ( jednym słowem dramat!!!).
> 
> Pozdrawiam


to też dobrze by było żebyś miał na piśmie, jak pójdziesz walczyć to będziesz miał argument że na kanalizację nie masz co liczyć  :big grin:

----------


## Jastrząb

> Zwracałem się do miejskich wodociągów dwukrotnie, pierwszy raz w kwietniu przez moją architekt, a ostatnio we wrześniu osobiście. Panie z wodociągów po raz kolejny powtórzyły, że :" nie ma możliwości podłączenia do kanalizacji obecnie", a na pytanie kiedy? ...to odpowiedź padała wymijająca..."nie wiadomo !".
> Będę mieszkać  jakieś 500 metrów od rury, a teren jest pagórkowaty, dowiedziałem się od fachowców z wodociągów,że trzeba by do mnie budować jakąś przepompownie ścieków... a to dla kilku domów jest nieopłacalne!


Nim pojdziesz do sadu, postaraj sie uzyskac te inforamcje na papierze. Tzn, *pisemna* informacje od wodociagow, ze brak jest warunkow do przylaczenia. A potem wystosuj pismo do gminy kiedy zamierza zainwestowac w skanalizaowanie Twojej drogi. Pamietaj, ze gmina "musi" odpowiedziec na Twoje zapytanie. Musisz miec potiwerdzenie zlozenia takiego pisam do gminy. Jak nie odpowiedza w przeciagu 30 dni, to skladasz zazalenie. Ostatecznie skladasz zazalenie pewnie do wojewody, ze gmina Cie olewa i nie odpowiada na Twoje pisma (na co ma ustawowy obowiazek), wiec predzej czy pozniej gmina bedzie musial Ci pisemnie odpowiedziec, ze Ci nie zrobia tej kanalizaji. Majac takie 2 pisma w reku moze probowac uderzac do sadu.

marcin

----------


## Beja

Dokładnie tak, jak mówi Wojski.
Musisz bardzo sprytnie sformułować swoje pismo do wodociągów, tak żeby w swojej odpowiedzi napisali, że podłączenie twojego domu jest dla nich ekonomicznie nieopłacalne. To jest prawny wyjątek dający ci zielone światło do starania się o rozwiązanie stałe oparte na oczyszczalni przydomowej.

----------


## plawgo

No i stało się! Wczoraj za pośrednictwem kancelarii prawnej złożyłem listownie skargę do WSA!!!
Z pomocą radcy prawnego zaskarżyłem decyzję starosty i wojewody sprzeciwiającej się budowie BOŚ:
1.art. 30 ust 6 pkt 2 prawo budowlane
2.art. 64 ust 1-3 Konstytucji (ust o planowaniu i zagospodarowaniu przestrzennym)
3.art. 5 ust. 1 pkt 2 ustawy o utrzymaniu w czystości i porządku w gminach z 1996 r. 
i 4. przepisu art. 2 i 7 Konstytucji RP oraz art.6 i 8 ( rażące naruszenie zasady praworządności i demokratycznego  państwa)

Uzasadnienie skargi jest na 6 stron, w kilku miejscach powołujemy się na różne wyroki NSA!
Wniosek jest taki,że w świetle przepisów prawa racjonalny prawodawca, w tym przypadku Rada Gminy nie mogła i przy przyjęciu przedstawionej przeze mnie wykładni przepisów MPZP de facto nie zabroniła mi  budowy BOŚ. Ponadto możliwości przyłączenia do sieci kanalizacyjnej są bardzo odległe i de facto nie opłacalne.

Uff! są to oczywiście tylko główne wnioski.
Teraz mam czas na czekanie... kilka miesięcy , może nawet i pół roku na rozprawę. 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich wytrwałych inwestorów!!!

----------


## compi

Moja gmina zabraniając w plana przestrzennych montażu BOŚ, przystąpiła własnie do programu dopłat  z funduszu do inwestycji tego typu. Gratuluję zaparcia i życzę sukcesu.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Moja gmina zabraniając w plana przestrzennych montażu BOŚ, przystąpiła własnie do programu dopłat  z funduszu do inwestycji tego typu. Gratuluję zaparcia i życzę sukcesu.


nieźle  :big grin:

----------


## mikee

> Moja gmina zabraniając w plana przestrzennych montażu BOŚ, przystąpiła własnie do programu dopłat  z funduszu do inwestycji tego typu. Gratuluję zaparcia i życzę sukcesu.


Może plan obejmuje tylko pewne rejony gdzie nie można montować oczyszczalni?

----------


## compi

A dowiem się niedługo.

----------


## rybniczanin

@plawgo moim zdaniem źle się zabrałeś do załatwiania tej oczyszczalni. Pierwszym krokiem miało być pismo do urzędu (gminy) o podłączenie do kanalizacji. Ja własnie tak zacząłem u siebie w mieście, gdzie z dużym rozmachem była rozbudowywana kanalizacja miejska. Wtedy jak dostałbyś odmownie z powodu jakie tam urząd(gmina) by Tobie przedstawiła, miałbyś podstawy na POŚ.

----------


## plawgo

Mądry Polak po szkodzie...

----------


## plawgo

VICTORIA!!!

Wróciłem właśnie z WSA z Krakowa z "tarczą na piersi"!!!
Sąd całkowicie odrzucił sprzeciw starostwa i wojewody co do wybudowania BOŚ na mojej działce i zasądził zwrot kosztów procesowych na rzecz urzędu !
Panowie...jest precedens ,  można walczyć o swoje  z urzędasami... a nawet trzeba!!!
Mam ogromną satysfakcję ,że utarłem nos niektórym urzędasom!

Pozdrawiam wszystkich ...walczcie o swoje ,bo naprawdę warto!

----------


## adk

> VICTORIA!!!
> 
> Wróciłem właśnie z WSA z Krakowa z "tarczą na piersi"!!!
> Sąd całkowicie odrzucił sprzeciw starostwa i wojewody co do wybudowania BOŚ na mojej działce i zasądził zwrot kosztów procesowych na rzecz urzędu !
> Panowie...jest precedens ,  można walczyć o swoje  z urzędasami... a nawet trzeba!!!
> Mam ogromną satysfakcję ,że utarłem nos niektórym urzędasom!
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich ...walczcie o swoje ,bo naprawdę warto!


SERDECZNE GRATULACJE !!!!
Napawasz mnie optymizmem  :smile: . Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jastrząb

> VICTORIA!!!
> 
> Wróciłem właśnie z WSA z Krakowa z "tarczą na piersi"!!!
> Sąd całkowicie odrzucił sprzeciw starostwa i wojewody co do wybudowania BOŚ na mojej działce i zasądził zwrot kosztów procesowych na rzecz urzędu !
> Panowie...jest precedens ,  można walczyć o swoje  z urzędasami... a nawet trzeba!!!
> Mam ogromną satysfakcję ,że utarłem nos niektórym urzędasom!
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich ...walczcie o swoje ,bo naprawdę warto!


Gratulacje!

To tylko potwierdza, ze z betonem urzedniczym i jakimis zlymi przyzwyczajeniami mozna i nalezy walczyc a to co powie urzedas nie jest swiete.

marcin

P.S.
Niestety polskie prawo nie przewiduje precedensow.
Jakby Twoj bezposredni sasiad chcial zbudowac oczyszczalnie to powiat bez zastanowienia odrzuci jego zgloszenie. 
Bedzie musial przejsc cala procedure, a powiat byc moze po raz kolejny zwroci koszty procesowe z naszych podatkow.
Jakby to urzednik ktory podjal zla decyzje musial koszty zwrocic z wlasnej kasy, to by sie 2 razy zastanowil.

----------


## plawgo

Wiem ,że precedens jest tylko w mojej sprawie...a szkoda!, ...może coś im się ruszy w tych "główkach urzędniczych". Dla innych inwestorów będę tzw. "przykładem" he,he,he!

P.S.
Mam zamiar teraz wystąpić o dotację do BOŚ do urzędu.

Zobaczyć minę urzędnika... BEZCENNE!!!  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam i zaczynam szukać oczyszczalni.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Mam zamiar teraz wystąpić o dotację do BOŚ do urzędu.
> 
> Zobaczyć minę urzędnika... BEZCENNE!!!


To bedzie tylko Twoja satysfakacja  :Smile: 

Z mojego doswiadczenia urzednik bedzie szedl w zaparte i zrobi wszystko zeby Ci dotacji nie dac. Nie nauczy sie i nie wyciagnie wnioskow. Sąd sądem, ale to Ty jestes petent, a On Urzednik. Co On powie jest swiete. Petent to wrog, ktory nie pozwala kawy pic dupe zawraca i czegos tam chce.

Generalnie jest to uklad daleki od tego, ze urzednik dostaje pensje z naszych podatkow, po to, zeby *Tobie pomoc z wymaganymi procesami administracyjnymi.* a nie strzelac fochy, utrudniac.

Oczywiscie nie kazdy urzad taki jest.

marcin

----------


## compi

Moje gratki! Cieszę się, bo pożytek jest też taki, oczywiście oprócz głównie Twojego, że teraz za każdym razem urzędas będzie się musiał czuć jak debil przy każdej następnej negatywnej decyzji w tym zakresie. Przynajmniej inteligentny człowiek takie odczucia posiada w takiej chwili. Tym bez IQ nie warto poświęcać uwagi.

----------


## adanko77

wow, super wiadomośc i ogromne gratulacje. Widać trud się opłacił. Ja niedługo też zaczynam moją wojnę o oczyszczalnię.

----------


## plawgo

Wszystkim dziękuję za miłe słowa!  ... mam ogromną satysfakcję z tego, że dopiąłem swego!

 Wszystkim starającym się o swoje - życzę wytrwałości w dążeniu do celu!!! :good night:

----------


## Michal_Kamilka

WItam
To może ja się zapytam o mój mały problem. Chce sobie zamontować BOŚ z odprowadzeniem wody (pozostałości) do rowu melioracyjnego.
I teraz muszę mieć to pozwolenie wodno-prawne, czy tylko zgłaszam do odpowiedniego urzędu chęć zamontowania, poczekać 30 dni i ewentualnie montować?

----------


## Marcin H

> WItam
> To może ja się zapytam o mój mały problem. Chce sobie zamontować BOŚ z odprowadzeniem wody (pozostałości) do rowu melioracyjnego.
> I teraz muszę mieć to pozwolenie wodno-prawne, czy tylko zgłaszam do odpowiedniego urzędu chęć zamontowania, poczekać 30 dni i ewentualnie montować?


Niestety aby odprowadzić oczyszczone ścieki do wód powierzchniowych (rowu melioracyjnego) potrzebujesz pozwolenia wodnoprawnego i zapewne uzgodnienia lokalizacji z właścicielem rowu czyli lokalnym Zarządem Melioracji i Urządzeń Wodnych.

----------


## Michal_Kamilka

> Niestety aby odprowadzić oczyszczone ścieki do wód powierzchniowych (rowu melioracyjnego) potrzebujesz pozwolenia wodnoprawnego i zapewne uzgodnienia lokalizacji z właścicielem rowu czyli lokalnym Zarządem Melioracji i Urządzeń Wodnych.


Witam
Dzięki za odpowiedź. A mam jeszcze małe pytanie odnośnie wody deszczowej z dachu odprowadzanej do rowu melioracyjnego. Jak to jest w takim przypadku?

----------


## Marcin H

> Witam
> Dzięki za odpowiedź. A mam jeszcze małe pytanie odnośnie wody deszczowej z dachu odprowadzanej do rowu melioracyjnego. Jak to jest w takim przypadku?


Wg przepisów nie wolno zmieniać stosunków wodnych, a wodę deszczową należy zagospodarować na terenie swojej nieruchomości. Jeśli odprowadzasz wodę do rowu melioracyjnego, to również musisz posiadać zgodę właściciela rowu czyli lokalnym Zarządem Melioracji i Urządzeń Wodnych.

----------


## mikee

> Wg przepisów nie wolno zmieniać stosunków wodnych, a wodę deszczową należy zagospodarować na terenie swojej nieruchomości. Jeśli odprowadzasz wodę do rowu melioracyjnego, to również musisz posiadać zgodę właściciela rowu czyli lokalnym Zarządem Melioracji i Urządzeń Wodnych.


oraz musisz uzyskać pozwolenie wodnoprawne.

----------


## Iseco

Witam,
Chciałbym zweryfikować niektóre odpowiedzi. 
Rozróżniamy dwa rodzaje szczególnego korzystania z wód, zwykłe i szczególne. *Jeżeli rów zlokalizowany jest na działce inwestora*, a ilość odprowadzanych ścieków (np. z przydomowej oczyszczalni) *nie przekracza 5m3 na dobę* wówczas mamy do czynienia ze zwykłym korzystaniem z wód i nie musimy uzyskiwać pozwolenia na odprowadzanie ścieków do rowu. Zawsze jednak musimy uzyskać pozwolenie wodnoprawne na wylot wód do rowu czyli na urządzenie wodne.

Pozdrawiam i zapraszam do siebie w celu konsultacji i uzyskania pozwoleń wodnoprawnych www.iseco.pl

----------


## Beja

Proszę Państwa!

Przedstawiamy klasyczny przypadek tzw. "strzału w stopę". Czyli - chciał sobie zrobić dobrze, a wyszło szydło z worka. :big grin: 




> Witam,
> Chciałbym zweryfikować niektóre odpowiedzi.


Nareszcie! Prawie dwa lata czekał ten wątek, żebyś nam mógł wszystko pięknie objaśnić. Teraz już wiemy i możemy nareszcie odejść od komputerów.




> Rozróżniamy dwa rodzaje szczególnego korzystania z wód, zwykłe i szczególne.


No to chyba szególniejsze i najszczególniejsze, no bo jak? Szczególne-zwykłe i szczególne-szczególne? Oj, coś to nieszczególnie ci wyszło. Jeśli tak dbasz o szczegóły w tym, co robisz, to ja dziękuję.




> *Jeżeli rów zlokalizowany jest na działce inwestora*, a ilość odprowadzanych ścieków (np. z przydomowej oczyszczalni) *nie przekracza 5m3 na dobę* wówczas mamy do czynienia ze zwykłym korzystaniem z wód i nie musimy uzyskiwać pozwolenia na odprowadzanie ścieków do rowu. Zawsze jednak musimy uzyskać pozwolenie wodnoprawne na wylot wód do rowu czyli na urządzenie wodne.


Pozwolenia nie trzeba uzyskiwać przy odprowadzeniu do ziemi w granicach posesji inwestora. Odprowadzenie do cieku powierzchniowego, niezależnie od tego, do kogo on należy, może być tożsame lub nie z odprowadzeniem do ziemi. Zależy to od interpretacji przepisów.




> Pozdrawiam i zapraszam do siebie w celu konsultacji i uzyskania pozwoleń wodnoprawnych


A to już jest bezczelna reklama niezgodna z regulaminem i dobrymi obyczajami tego forum.
Kto chce mieć operat wodnoprawny napisany tak jak ten post - niech skorzysta.

----------


## Iseco

Drogi(a) Beja,

Celem mojego postu było ułatwienie postrzegania sprawy przez inwestorów, którzy chcą na własnej działce wykonać małą oczyszczalnię. Zgodnie z prawem wodnym *rów ziemny nie jest ciekiem wodnym*. Oczywiście interpretacja przepisów swoją drogą, ale większość, jeśli nie wszystkie, organy wydające pozwolenia wodnoprawne traktują rowy jako grunt. Ciekiem wodnym jest np. rów, który na całej swojej długości ma szczelne dno. Radzę być na bieżąco z przepisami, a nie wprowadzać ludzi w błąd.

Jestem nowym użytkownikiem forum. Jeśli tego typu spamowanie jest wbrew regulaminowi, przepraszam i proszę o usunięcie mojego poprzedniego posta.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Beja

> Drogi(a) Beja,
> 
> Celem mojego postu było ułatwienie postrzegania sprawy przez inwestorów, którzy chcą na własnej działce wykonać małą oczyszczalnię. ...
> 
> Jestem nowym użytkownikiem forum. Jeśli tego typu spamowanie jest wbrew regulaminowi, przepraszam i proszę o usunięcie mojego poprzedniego posta.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


No wspaniale, tylko że odgrzewanie posta sprzed 2 lat tylko po to, żeby pokazać linka do swojej firmy budzi zdenerwowanie. Zaśmiecasz to forum takimi wpisami.

I regulamin, i spis dobrych obyczajów jest łatwo dostępny powyżej. Nic prostszego. Nawet twój nick jest sprzeczny z tymi zasadami.




> Zgodnie z prawem wodnym *rów ziemny nie jest ciekiem wodnym*. Oczywiście interpretacja przepisów swoją drogą, ale większość, jeśli nie wszystkie, organy wydające pozwolenia wodnoprawne traktują rowy jako grunt. Ciekiem wodnym jest np. rów, który na całej swojej długości ma szczelne dno. Radzę być na bieżąco z przepisami, a nie wprowadzać ludzi w błąd.


Proponuję większą ostrożność w pisaniu opinii, bo zaraz sobie odstrzelisz drugą stopę. 
W świetle prawa wodnego rów nie jest ciekiem, a w świetle literatury jest.
W świetle prawa wodnego (Art. 9, pkt. 19a) rów jest urządzeniem wodnym i wykonanie go wymaga pozwolenia wodnoprawnego.
A jakieś definicje o szczelności dna włóż między bajki i nie wprowadzaj forumowiczów w błąd.

----------

